# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Монополия

## Doctor.vrn

Эх, помню в детстве любил в монополию или менеджер поиграть. Сейчас на Chip'овском диске нашел что-то подобное, ностальгия напала полночи играл, спать уже некогда.

http://www.easy-share.com/1908802240/SeaMonopoly.exe

----------


## Kimbli

Менеджер всегда больше нравился, чем монополия. а вот онлайн версия вообще не зшла, до сих в настолку играем 80-какого-то года

----------

